# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  Futures crashing on the possibility of President Trump

## newbitech

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-1...-trump-can-win


After some early shenanigans, the markets are turmoiling as Trump takes an unexpected lead in several battleground states including Florida, Ohio, and North Carolina

----------


## jct74

live updates here:

http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/?iid=H_MKT_QL

----------


## newbitech

how low can it go?  Down 625 now.

----------


## jct74

> how low can it go?  Down 625 now.


I'm seeing Dow down 424.00, or 2.32%, as of 9:59 pm ET.  Where are you getting data?

----------


## newbitech

> I'm seeing Dow down 424.00, or 2.32%, as of 9:59 pm ET.  Where are you getting data?



http://www.investing.com/indices/us-30-futures

----------


## CaptUSA

Major freak out right now...

----------


## newbitech

Nice gold spike

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livegold.html

----------


## newbitech

dow futures - 700 now.

----------


## presence

http://www.investing.com/indices/us-30-futures

----------


## CaptUSA

Dow is tanking, Gold is up.  Looks like that collapse we've been preparing for is coming.

Although, people tend to over-react in the short term, the signals being sent here are real.  If TPTB allow Trump to be President, it's because it's time to liquidate and pop the bubble.

----------


## presence

hope you're hodling yer bitcorns

----------


## presence

This bodes Trump is POTUS.

----------


## ILUVRP

like i said about a month ago , trump wins = black swan event .

----------


## presence

S&P 500 and Nasdaq futures both down 4%

Neikki 225 down 4.25%


*Asian Markets Dive as Trump Shows Strength in Swing States*New York Times-1 hour ago
_Markets_ in Asia were trading lower on Wednesday morning, and Wall Street futures tumbled, as investors reacted to early results and ...

_Markets_ plunge worldwide as _Trump_ shows surprising strength
Washington Post-42 minutes ago
Fear of a _Trump_ Win Sinks Global _Markets_, US Dollar
Money Magazine-53 minutes ago
Global _Markets_ Plunge As Republican Donald _Trump_ Gains A Path ...
In-Depth-Forbes-39 minutes ago
_Markets_ Live: Shares tank as _Trump_ gains
Live Updating-The Sydney Morning Herald-1 hour ago

----------


## presence

*Democrats, markets panic as Trump outperforms*Politico-22 minutes ago
The blue wall has cracks in it. Hillary Clinton is now hoping it doesn't crumble. Donald _Trump_ stormed to a stronger-than-expected start on ...

----------


## euphemia

> This bodes Trump is POTUS.


Yes it does.  All these investors were firmly in Hillary's camp because her private policy was in favor of them.

----------


## presence

*Pre-Market Trading* See After-Hours Trading 
 	 		Data as of 5:16pm ET
 		Tuesday’s Close:

 Dow 		+73.14 		

 		 			18,332.74 		
 		+0.40% Nasdaq 		+27.32 		

 		 			5,193.49 		
 		+0.53% S&P 		+8.04 		

 		 			2,139.56 		
 		+0.38%


*U.S. Stock Futures*   S&P
 			-86.50              /              -4.05%

Level
             2,049.00

Fair Value
2,135.55

Difference
-86.55

		Data as of 10:50pm ET

  Nasdaq
 			-200.25 			 /  			-4.17%

Level
             4,602.00

Fair Value
4,800.14


Difference
-198.14


		Data as of 10:50pm ET

  Dow
 			-632.00 			 /  			-3.46%

Level
             17,653.00

		Data as of 10:50pm ET


  	Futures based on December 2016 contract.
 	Fair value provided by IndexArb.com



Global markets tank as U.S. election results shock 
 Nov 08 10:41pm: Global stock markets are sinking and the Mexican  currency is plunging as initial results from the U.S. presidential  election come in. More

----------


## presence

*Breaking News Feed (@pzf)
*20 mins ago - View on Twitter
MEXICAN PESO DOWN 11.54% TOKYO: DOWN 4.10% HONG KONG: DOWN 3.46% SYDNEY:

*Financial Times (@FT)
*1 hour ago - View on Twitter
Breaking News: The Mexican peso has seen its steepest dive in more than 20 years tonight on.ft.com/2fYGRPo pic.twitter.com/AnR7t8H2I…

----------


## presence

TRUMP TAKES FLORDIA

-AP

----------


## presence

Shillary just took Cali, its almost tied up now

----------


## presence

Futures holding down 4 but consolidating on the minute

----------


## presence

216 Trump to 197 Hillary

----------


## Superfluous Man

I wouldn't really stake anything long term on these election day moves. If they went up, it would only be further inflating a bubble.

----------


## presence



----------


## presence



----------


## presence



----------


## presence



----------


## newbitech

-800

----------


## presence

strong urban rural divide across the us

----------


## presence

Betting websites have swung towards trump for first time

----------


## Danke

> *Breaking News Feed (@pzf)
> *20 mins ago - View on Twitter
> MEXICAN PESO DOWN 11.54% TOKYO: DOWN 4.10% HONG KONG: DOWN 3.46% SYDNEY:
> 
> *Financial Times (@FT)
> *1 hour ago - View on Twitter
> Breaking News: The Mexican peso has seen its steepest dive in more than 20 years tonight on.ft.com/2fYGRPo pic.twitter.com/AnR7t8H2I…


Construction has begun on the Wall.

----------


## oyarde

> Construction has begun on the Wall.


My pesos are going up , guess they have the wrong kind .

----------


## presence

> My pesos are going up , guess they have the wrong kind .


lol 

win!

----------


## osan

> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-1...-trump-can-win
> 
> 
> After some early shenanigans, the markets are turmoiling as Trump takes an unexpected lead in several battleground states including Florida, Ohio, and North Carolina


Time to buy, my babies.  Time to buy.

----------


## Madison320

Wow! Markets are up! I didn't see that coming.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Wow! Markets are up! I didn't see that coming.


Maybe democrat backers were selling their stocks and republican backers are buying in. 

Or maybe they are the same people, lol.

----------

